# Duda Microondas Inverter



## latino372000 (Jun 27, 2017)

Buen dia, estoy tratando de reparar un Horno Microondas Inverter Marca Panasonic Modelo NN-SN797S. 

La falla que presenta es que se apaga a los pocos segundos. 
Acudo a la experiencia de ustedes por lo siguinte: 

En el manual de servicio de otro modelo de Horno Panasonics muestran un diagrama de flujo en el cual dicen que si: el magnetron esta en buen estado (muestra continuidad en el filamento, no hay corto con la carcaza), le llegan 120 voltios a la tarjeta del inverter, 3 v a/c presentes en la señal de control del inverter pines 1 y 2. Si todo esto esta bien entonces es el inverter. Y efectivamente obtuve estas medidas en el horno en referencia. 

Ahora bien, en el manual propio del horno en la seccion de fallas se refieren a dos tipos de fallas especificamente y una de ellas dice asi: 

Si el horno se apaga a los tres segundos y el amperaje es menos de 0.5 A : 

Chequear circuito abierto en: el switch de puerta, en el Circuito de Programacion del Horno, en el Relay y en el conector CN701. 

Entonces segus sus experiencias cual area debo dedicarle mayoy atencion?....gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2017)

Pocos segundos son 3 segundos ? Los mediste ?

Primero dedicate a lo que es mas facil de reparar :



> Chequear circuito abierto en: el switch de puerta, en el Circuito de Programacion del Horno, en el Relay y en el conector CN701.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 27, 2017)

Hola, debes desconectar completamente el magnetron. Ya que es peligroso, durante su funcionamiento sin protecciones. Una vez desconectado, chequear las tensiones que entrega la fuente. Debes tener cuidado con la alta tensión entregada en uno de los pines.


----------



## latino372000 (Jun 28, 2017)

si, en tres segundos me dio tiempo de hacer las medidas. Si ya todo eso lo revise. lo unico que he econtrado hasta los momentos es el transistor  2sd1859 el cual  cuando mido entre el colector y el emisor con un multimetro digital en escala de ohmios me marca una lectura de 700 ohmios, pero eso es en un solo sentido. Cuando hago la misma prueba pero con el multimetro de agujas en la escala R1k la aguja hace un leve movimiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2017)

Disculpame , lo quitaste para medirlo ?


----------



## latino372000 (Jun 28, 2017)

Si, para hacer las mediciones desconecte los cables de la tarjeta del inverter. Y el transistor lo saque de la trjeta y lo medi con tester digital y analogico.


----------

